# C/windows/mstse.exe



## GAST L. (25 Mai 2006)

hallo, seit zwei tagen warnt  mich mein norton antivir vor dieser exe.
ein trojaner.kennt den jemand, bzw. wie werde ich den wieder los??
gruss L.


----------



## Devilfrank (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: C/windows/mstse.exe*

Hier gehts weiter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=31646


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: C/windows/mstse.exe*

aus einem anderen Forum (scheint ziemlich frisch zu sein) 


> C:\Documents and Settings\.......\mstse.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.cca


http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="Win32.Small.cca"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

cp


----------

